

TaggedBack.com - Document your belongings for easier return when lost - westy92
http://www.taggedback.com/

======
bravura
If I can log in using my facebook credentials, then why do I need to supply a
password?

Also, why does my password need to be more than 7 letters long? I wouldn't
consider my taggedback.com credentials to be of high sensitivity.

[edit: Ugh, AND I need to click the confirmation email link to activate my
account? Can you run a conversion funnel analysis and see how many visitors
you lose at each step you introduce into the signup process? Just let me in
and let me poke around, and I'll fill out more information later if I like the
service.]

~~~
westy92
I have it set up to create an account with your facebook credentials so you
may also login with your email address. That is why you need to supply a
password, because you may login more than one way.

Not necessarily high sensitivity, but if someone would happen to get into your
account, they may delete all of your Tags.

The email confirmation is important because the entire service runs on email -
when someone finds your Tagged item, TaggedBack sends a email to the owner. If
that email is incorrect, they will never be notified. I am unsure how else to
do it.

According to my analytics, very few people go to the registration page, but
when they do, very few leave without registering.

Thanks for the questions and suggestions, they are much appreciated!

~~~
harrisonhjones
Have you considering demoing the user with a couple of "sample" egistration
tags? Like a "Try #4048858 or #832939 in the box below." They wya the user can
see A. what the tag numbers look like and B. what entering a tag looks like.
Also, I'm willing to bet that almost everyone who logs into your service w/
facebook doesn't want to log in any other way. For FB users you could skip the
password and email and simple use FB for signin and send them messages when a
tag is entered.

Very cool service btw, I was thinking of something just like this the other
day. If, for some reason, you'd like to collaborate with someone on this idea
I'd love to help.

~~~
westy92
Wow, great idea! I will add a sample Tag tomorrow if I have time. I will
probably alter the facebook login system soon as well. Thanks for the
pointers!

------
hartror
Neat idea just some implementation niggles.

I not sure I trust my Mother to understand the extremely non standard tag
return form. I know the form is very simple but it looks like an image and the
internet illiterate probably will get confused by it.

Use a simpler interface, like Google or Facebook do. They use standard looking
forms because they're familiar to users.

